# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Any difference between US and EU Cd Keys or Accounts?

## rep09

I have been thinking about it for a while,is there any difference beetwen Eu and Us keys?
I know that there are gw2 keys that are global while other claimed to be Us or Eu,but is it true? or all keys are actually global and belong to Us or Eu doesnt really make any difference?
Like you can play on a Eu server with a Us key?
Same goes for account,can you transfer a Char from a Us server to a Eu server or vice versa?

----------


## Liis

I'm not entirely sure about how the digital versions of the game works, but as far as I know, the only restriction to US or EU versions of the physical game is that it restricts you from playing from US with a EU copy. 
So, with that said, if you're going to play the game from say England, then you need a EU copy. 

A little bit more info at ArenaNet: Guild Wars 2's Client Is Region Locked, Not Game Servers

----------


## _Mike

https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/a...-guild-wars-2/



> Customers in North America must register the North American version of the game, customers in Europe must register the European version of the game, and customers in other areas may register either version.
> After you successfully register your Guild Wars 2 account, it becomes a global account. You can roam to any part of the world and still access the game.

----------


## rep09

How can they check if im registering from Eu or Us? couldnt i just use a proxy to register the copy and than playing from whatever i want?or will the server check everytime i login?

----------


## Netzgeist

talking for myself, i activated an .us key using a .de ip adress. 3 weeks passed, no problems yet

----------

